# Zoey's babies at 6 weeks



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zoey had 4 babes: Zane, Zack, Zizi and Zaida and then adopted 3 Manx kittens when they were 2 weeks old: Homer, Depot and Lenny (formerly Lizzy). The Manx kittens were found near a Home Depot hence the name! Everyone loves Zaida, she is certainly the most photogenic but decided to snooze through this photo session.

View attachment 58810


View attachment 58818


View attachment 58826


View attachment 58834


View attachment 58842


View attachment 58850


View attachment 58858


Everyone had their first shots and 2nd worming Tuesday! Well on the way to adoption status!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They are all Adorable, and so Precious! 
What a wonderful job you're doing with these guys!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks! Tomorrow momma gets isolated in the cage with 2 kittens for a few days, then one kitten for a couple days then next week she will go back to the shelter and up for adoption. The isolation is to help dry her up over about 8 days or so.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

awww CUTENESS OVERLOAD !!! (obnoxious alarm sound)

OMG that first pic... TOO CUTE Marcia!!
They are adorable!! You've done so well with them!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they are lovely, I especially like the last one. I hope Momma finds a wonderful home quickly


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope she does too. She is so nervous around anyone but me, and even I get the stink eye once in awhile. Maybe she will relax more when she is spayed, I hope so. She has not displayed any inclination towards laps or overt friendliness, but she is pretty so I hope she captures someone's heart soon. Definitely does not like other cats. I had to put up a dish cloth across the bottom of the cat room door so the cats cannot look in (it's a glass door), or she could not see out at them.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't you keep zoey till she gets adopted? Like some foster family will keep the cat till some people who are interested go to the fosters house to meet zoey and adopt her...

Or you take her to adoption events? 

Maybe if u have no choice u can take one of the kittens to go with her so they can be adopted together as companions and she dosnt feel lonely


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She does not like other cats so I'd have to keep her isolated in that room and frankly, I'd rather see her exposed to the public and go home than stay in foster here in that room. It ties up the room for other potential fosters too, so I don't want to do that. I have found that it's harder to get a cat adopted while at home in foster than it is in the shelter. We get a lot of walk through traffic at our shelter - we are huge city run shelter.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are getting so big and beautiful!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just weighed them all. Lenny, formerly Lizzy is a whopping 1.98 pounds - the biggest of the brood. Gonna be a big boy! I hope he keeps that fuzzy medium length hair, too!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Soooooo cute!!! I see why Zaida's a favorite, but that little Zizi is an awful cutie too. And that pic of Zane! They're all adorable.  

So how many kitties are running around at your place right now Marcia?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the fosters: Momma Zoey plus 7 kittens. All of them are in their own room so essentially separated from everyone. Then there is Maddie 10, Lacey 9, Coco 6, Jack 5 and now Phoebe 4.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW. I don't know how you foster moms and dads do it. It must be a full-time job + overtime, without the pay! (well, not financial, but lots of cuteness and rewarding and fulfilling stories )


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i wouldnt want to let them go.....i dont know how you do it. they are gorgeous...but that zaida...ohhhhhh killing me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's easy to think about them leaving - yes, they are cute, yes they are sweet, but I am SO ready to send these bundles of cuteness to new homes!! My heart is with seniors not kittens, cute as they are. The advantage of kittens is they are out the door in a couple months - seniors can hang on for years.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I just weighed them all. Lenny, formerly Lizzy is a whopping 1.98 pounds - the biggest of the brood. Gonna be a big boy! I hope he keeps that fuzzy medium length hair, too!


Looks like you are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

Oh so pretty!! Thanks for sharing.

1.98 lbs, haha. So tiny!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I brought home a 1 month old feral kitten today. Poor baby was hissing and screaming and spitting at the AC officer!! She washed him and dried him and the poor thing was trembling up a storm!! I took him home, showed him to Zoey and she sniffed then started licking him all over. A few minute later he was nursing but when I walked in with canned food he made a beeline for it! He was starved!! Zoey and baby are now in the cage because the others were sniffing him all over - I want him to have a quiet night with just Zoey to sooth away his fears. Tomorrow if he is ok I will let him out to play with the others.

Zoey was purring up a storm. I think she loves being a momma!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Zoey is a wonderful Mother!
To take on other's little kittens, so special! :thumbup:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, what a great mama Zoey is! Is your shelter a municipal shelter? 

Will you try to get a pic for us?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazing mama cat!! That is precious!!


----------

